# Hammerhays



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

I had to do a few things in the garage and started looking at my templates, wondering how a Patriot with Joerg's Hammerhead grip would look. A little cutting, gluing, sanding, CA'ing and steel wool'ing later, this is what I had. It is Baltic Birch, Bubinga and Eucalyptus Burl. I haven't tried shooting it yet, so no comment there.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Very impressive!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That looks fantastic, great work


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Beautiful. Hope she treats you well.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Great job, beautiful.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice workmanship.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, that is the bomb! Nice looking and you just know it's a first class shooter too. Great job.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow fantasic job, looks great


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

....really well done, looks amazing


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

schweet!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I see you are still popping out some great shooters. It just keeps getting better.

skillz man, skillz

LGD


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That is lovely!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great finish. Should shoot just like the Patriot.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks, guys. I'm going to try and get a few shots in with it tonight. I think I want to make another one and put in a little more time in the design. For this one, I traced the top of the Patriot and then laid down the template for the Hammerhead and traced the handle. I think it needs more of a sculpted pistol grip. We'll see how ambitious I get this weekend.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

shawnr5 said:


> Thanks, guys. I'm going to try and get a few shots in with it tonight. I think I want to make another one and put in a little more time in the design. For this one, I traced the top of the Patriot and then laid down the template for the Hammerhead and traced the handle. I think it needs more of a sculpted pistol grip. We'll see how ambitious I get this weekend.


hehheh I was just going say that I really like what you've done with grip......now you're going change it!!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

After a dozen or so shots, I like it. I tried both finger-braced and hammer grip and put 10 of 12 steel balls in the foam chunk I shoot at and one more into the little ball in the back yard.


----------



## Aleister (May 3, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

good work! very nice! i am a big fan from this grip! will be a good shooter.


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Stunning, i love this style of shooter


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Great Job! I like the mix of woods, and the shape. I am sure it shoots great!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It does shoot very well. The more recent versions have had the grip a little higher and feel even better in the hand. This one went to my brother-in-law for Fathers Day. I set a few frames out on the table and my sister picked it for him.


----------

